# Trying out new photo software



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Let me know what you guys think of these photos. Different camera also. I've been working on downshizing the photos for web-use.

 I guess it didn't turn out half bad at all. Thanks Shag for the good advice!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's another


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

I went on a photo shoot late last night and today. There's more.

 Here are three Weller Vases. The first one is Louelsa (sp) The othere is a nice glaze not can't recall it's name and the third is called "Fall Line" I do believe.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

This a very rare piece of Steubenville Art Pottery. Lon-Huda, although I'm not possitive on the spelling. This is an impressive Jardinier and pedestal. You'll search a long time for one as good!


----------



## Shagnasty (Mar 10, 2007)

hey dude they look good to me!    whatever you did is workin great


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks really good to me too Zane. I got a new camara a week or 2 ago myself and I need to play around with it on bottles and see what she can do.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Shag! You can tweak photos and crop with it also. Nice free software. Can I say what it is with a link?

 Thanks Gunny, I always enjoy it when I see you post. How long have you been collecting? I did a few more with it. Check them out. Some of these large photos are only 100 kb!

 This photo is taken out of my living room window. That is my Rhodedendron!


----------



## Shagnasty (Mar 10, 2007)

its the "irfanview" software    there is a link in the help using the forum section


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

I wonder if there is a way to put more than one photo into a post with it....I'm going to try a few more options or maybe even read the directions. It's great having a new toy!

 This photo is a reverse painted panel on a Federal Period Mirror. Is that what you would call a "Man O War" gunboat? You should see the rest of this thing! This mirror came out of a house that had burnt. I'll try to resize a pic of the whole mirror.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Last photo for awhile I swear. This is of the whole mirror. You won't see anything this large or with as nice of subject matter on the tablet. Even with the damage I estimate it to be worth $2000-$3000. Maybe I'm crazy! If it were unbroken I think it would easily be worth $10,000!


----------



## websorceress (Mar 13, 2007)

The pics look pretty good but just a little tip. If you want to keep the glare down when shooting shiney items, shoot them from an angle. Do not shoot them straight on.

 Another option is to wait for a nice sunny day and shoot them outside. Either shoot them late in the day as the sun is starting to go down or shoot them in the shade, you must be in the shade too and watch for shadows. Shooting them outside will illiminate the flash glare and give you a nice even tone. This works great for clear glass bottles too.

 With some items it may take some practice and there are other little tricks to get the best shot but this is a good start.

 Enjoy your new equipment.

 Kathy


----------

